# Mainboard tauschen



## reinerxp (30. August 2003)

Hallo, habe mal ne Frage. Wenn ich bei meinem Rechner das Mainboard tausche (Prozessor und Speicher sind schon auf dem Board), muß ich dann meine Festplatte auch neu machen? Oder kann ich die, so wie sie, ist mit allen Daten wieder benutzen? 
MfG Reiner


----------



## blubber (30. August 2003)

Ja, kannst du weiter benutzten. Wenn du es sauber machen willst, deinstallierst du vor dem Auseinanderbauen noch alle Treiber, und installierst sie dann mit dem neuen Motherboard.


----------



## reinerxp (30. August 2003)

Super, das ist die Antwort, die ich erhofft habe, Danke! 
Reiner


----------

